# CAQ - CAQ Holdings



## Realist (9 October 2006)

Good announcement this morning, Joint Venture in Malaysia with $10M deposit payed.

Small market cap of $16M, environmentally friendly seafood.

I got in early this morning, and it is up from 16c to 24.

May be worth a look.


----------



## Dukey (11 October 2006)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

Yep - saw that news Realist. 
Great move to get into Asian market i think. Japan especially will pay crazy prices for top qual fish.
And believe it or not - Barra (Lates calcarifer) actually exist in the wild in Japan!! It's called 'Akame' here - which means 'red eye'. (I'm in Japan now ...) Dunno how common or well known it is because I'm in Okinawa and i dont think we have it just here.

BUT - The Japanese LOVE their fish any which way they can get/eat it... and the market could be huge with fish stocks for many species declining. I think the FAO websites have some info about that.

I'm also watching AAQ who operate in the US and have single handedly created a Barramundi market from zip. They've (sp) been rising steadily lately - wish i had bought some. Maybe soon ... after some gas plays cough up  

good luck with em..    might be fairly steady as she goes kindof progress though. Not like instant cash from gas gas gas (for now anyway)
---------------
EDIT - then again - 16 to 24c in a day is nothin to complain about!!...


----------



## Realist (12 October 2006)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

Well it has retraced back to 19c now!   

But you are exactly right, seafood in Asia is a real go!!  So I'll hold.


----------



## Dukey (15 February 2007)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

Nice news for CAQ today Realist.
New JV with Malaysian government to install, produce and export finfish to ... Japan, Hong Kong & Singapore.
Cell should reap $7M from the installations, and hold 30% of the JV. Revenues esitimated at $7.4M per year at full capacity.
Both CAQ and AAQ looking good for the future I think.
(though I`m still not holding either!!)


----------



## FI$H (26 May 2008)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

What's going on? There seems to be some acticity and a positive trend. Did they finalize the new Malaysia deal?

The company stated in their latest announcement that they could see close to 17 million of revenues from their Terengannu project and >10 million from another one.


----------



## Basilica (11 December 2008)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

Hi Fi$h, The Terengannu projects current capacity is 100 tons / year if they make $3 / kg thats an income of $300,000 and the first crop has not been harvested yet. Are you refering to their projected production that will require much more investment to achieve? I have not seen any profit figures from them selling their technology.


----------



## Basilica (11 December 2008)

*Re: CAQ - Cell Aquaculture*

I think the 17 million you refered to is funding from the Mayalsian Gov and i dont think it has been approved yet and may not be revenue as it may be a loan and not a grant. I cant find the 10 million you mentioned but they lost 4 million in the 07-08 year with revenue of 1.5 million.


----------



## Basilica (14 January 2013)

*Administrator Appointed*

Yet another Aquaculture stock in administration in Nov 12


----------



## System (24 April 2015)

On April 24th, 2015, Cell Aquaculture Ltd changed its name to CAQ Holdings Limited.


----------

